# could I get into NYU?!



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a junior atm. I just toured it today and it's everything I could ever want from a college. 
I have a 98 overall grade, I think for all 3 years of high school actually. 
freshman year I was only involved in psychology club and I did maybe like 2 hours of community service that year for my sister's church.
sophomore year I joined FBLA, interact, model un, and I was secretary of psych. I did indoor track, too. I also got 2nd place in desktop publishing for statewide competition for FBLA...and I did summer theatre that summer.
this year, I'm in FBLA, model un, the school newspaper I'm VP of psych, I'm in drama club and I got a part in both the fall play and I our spring musical production of beauty and the beast (mrs. potts, so that's a supporting role)
next year I'm planning on becoming an officer for FBLA, drama club, possibly model un? and I'll also still be VP for psych club. and I'll be doing summer theatre as well.
I haven't taken an official SAT yet, but I took a past version in my SAT prep course and got 670 in writing, 640 in reading, and a 570 in math, with a total of 1880. 
I've been in honors english since freshman year, and I've had my schedule packed (no lunch since middle school!)
I took 2 business classes which got me some college credit through a local community college (though I'm sure that means nothing), I'm in concert choir, was in freshman chorus, and took chorus all throughout middle school.
I'm also a year ahead in math; I'm in precalc as a junior, though it's not honors. 
I'm in the highest level I can be in for each class except for math. it's not my strong suit.
I didn't take any AP classes this year, because the only ones offered were in science (which is also not my strong suit) and AP US history...which I did take but then made me realize I have no interest in american history and I dropped down to level 3 vs level 4/honors/AP. that doesn't show up on my transcript though.
I also switched from french (I got 3 years including middle school) to spanish, which I'll have 3 years of at the end of high school. 
next year I'm taking AP politics and government, AP psych, AP english, anatomy and physiology, a half year course of prob and stats (only a level 2, though...), concert choir, and spanish.
I think I'll be in national honor society, too, though I'm not sure yet. they haven't selected juniors yet. 
what says you, perc?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I say apply and see what their decision is - that's the only way you'll know for sure. 

Other than that, you might try bringing up the score when you take the real SAT. I would aim for at least a 2100.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh, that's what someone else said.
damn, I was proud of these scores..haha
well thank you. I still have some time before I take them so it's possible.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you tried posting on a forum dedicated to college admissions like College Confidential? You'll probably get a more thorough response there.

College Admissions, Search, and Financial Aid Help from College Confidential


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

MisterNi said:


> Have you tried posting on a forum dedicated to college admissions like College Confidential? You'll probably get a more thorough response there.
> 
> College Admissions, Search, and Financial Aid Help from College Confidential



Yup, exactly what I was gonna post. I'm on there as well but under a different name.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, you can definitely get in. If I got in you could get in. What department are you applying? Tisch? I need to know. I need to know.......

What's your focus? Are you a thespian? OMG, I'm getting excited. Calm.....

You need to contact the department chair and the teacher with whom you wish to study. It works like this at Julliard too. 

NYU has no campus (because the city is the campus) but it is much fun. A great place for ENFPs


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Apply to as many colleges as possible. One might turn you down and another might give you a free ride scholarship. Never know.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, you can definitely get in. If I got in you could get in. What department are you applying? Tisch? I need to know. I need to know.......
> 
> What's your focus? Are you a thespian? OMG, I'm getting excited. Calm.....
> 
> ...


OMG yes I was hoping some ENFP on here would be alumni sjdklfjsdlk perfect.
though I'm sure it's gotten even stricter now because there's more people applying...which sucks. 25% acceptance, I think.

I'm thinking I'll focus on psychology. I don't know if I'll apply to Tisch or oro roroor what's it called aaaahomg Arts & Science and then I was thinking I would switch to Gallatin School of Individualized Study my sophomore year when I have a better idea of what I really want to focus on. 
I would love to do theatre but I don't think I'm good enough for that plus I really only started over the summer. I think I have a natural talent for it and it's what I really love, but I don't know if it's enough to really get into it.

what do you mean; why would I contact them now?

yeah I know that's why it's so perfect. I LOVE it. there's so much there, it's so amazing ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Have you tried posting on a forum dedicated to college admissions like College Confidential? You'll probably get a more thorough response there.
> 
> College Admissions, Search, and Financial Aid Help from College Confidential





Alistair said:


> Yup, exactly what I was gonna post. I'm on there as well but under a different name.


gracias senors. I'll do that now.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

tisina said:


> OMG yes I was hoping some ENFP on here would be alumni sjdklfjsdlk perfect.
> though I'm sure it's gotten even stricter now because there's more people applying...which sucks. 25% acceptance, I think.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll focus on psychology. I don't know if I'll apply to Tisch or oro roroor what's it called aaaahomg Arts & Science and then I was thinking I would switch to Gallatin School of Individualized Study my sophomore year when I have a better idea of what I really want to focus on.
> ...


I was suggesting getting to know the department. They could advocate for you. I know my department head helped me to get into Tisch. Normally they didn't accept students the semester I applied. I was the only one they took in that semester. His backing helped.

I realize you may go into another department but I know as performers, it's best to study a while with someone on the faculty for the school you wish to apply. This also helps get you an "in". Then you also have a professor advocating for you. It is very important. Even if it means travel and air flights for a few years. 

Is there a reason you want to study at NYU? Do some research on the faculty in your department and see if anyone strikes your fancy. Don't be afraid to contact that person or people to get more information about the department. They might also hook you up with an alumni. 

I am not sure what the questions are on the Application essay anymore but once you've "networked" for awhile perhaps you can find a gentle way of mentioning it in your survey? 

Also know that NYU is a private school. It costs a butt load of money. They LIKE money. So I don't think your chances of getting in are as hard as you think. 

I know you will get this and can achieve it if you want it. :happy:


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

that makes sense, but I don't really see why I would do it...like for what reason would I contact them without wanting to get into the school? 
how could I study with them? I don't understand how it all works ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

that's true. I don't really know what's on it either, all I know are the essays atm.

yeah I know...bah. I'm afraid I can't afford it. my parents don't tell me anything about our financial situation so I don't know what to look for in that area. -_-

aww thank you


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

tisina said:


> that makes sense, but I don't really see why I would do it...like for what reason would I contact them without wanting to get into the school?
> how could I study with them? I don't understand how it all works ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> that's true. I don't really know what's on it either, all I know are the essays atm.
> ...


Demand sincerity from your parents for your decisions to be appropriate. They cannot refuse to provide CRUCIAL knowledge due to silly sentimental reasons.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

tisina said:


> how could I study with them? I don't understand how it all works ahhhhhhhhhhhh


 I really don't know how you would "study" with them as a psychology major, but it couldn't hurt to get to know them by asking questions. What I was talking about was more from a performing angle. For instance, interested applicants who are vocalists will often study with someone on the voice faculty a year or two before applying. In fact a teacher is probably why they selected that school in the first place. A lot of performing majors do this. And I know for grad school I would do this no matter what area I am interested in. I would connect with a mentor.

In your case, it's probably going to be just you finding more out about the school and networking which I am sure would help. 

And you're welcome. Good luck!


----------

